# How about culturing ants ?



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been thinking about this for a while... Different insects to culture.

I picked up on this post thinking YEAH! why not pea aphids...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/38600-culturing-pea-aphids.html

But also why not an Ant colony? they don't smell... they would be relativity easy to culture providing you can get a queen. cheap. heck anyone can make a ant farm with a couple thin piece's of wood and pane's on plexi glass and sand as a filler...

the frogs eat ants in the wild... wonder what there nutrient value is...

one thing is ant's bite. but the frogs eat them in the wild and if not many are put in the Vivarium them the issue of the ant eating the frog should be fine...

also ants are small... depending on the specie some are even smaller than D. Melanogaster

Hmmm....


anyone with a good knowledge base on there shoulders have some input with my Idea and maybe soon Experiment ?


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I remember reading several threads on this, for example http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/24697-feeding-ants.html


The advance search feature, with title only will yield you lots of reading/research material.


----------

